# Поздравляем Drongo c Днём Рождения!



## MotherBoard

*Drongo*. Поздравляем вас с наступающим Днём рождения

Пусть будет в жизни всё, что нужно,
Чем жизнь бывает хороша:
Любовь, здоровье, счастье, дружба
И вечно юная душа.
Живи и знай, что жизнь прекрасна,
И сколько б не было в ней зла,
Не обижай людей напрасно,
Умей прощать, будь добр всегда!




​


----------



## Вархаммер

Ура!!! У *Drongo* днюха, поздравления прими от всего сердца!!!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!


----------



## icotonev

:drinks:С Днем Рождения!Желаю вам крепкого здоровья!С наилучшими пожеланиями из солнечной Болгарии!Cheers!:drinks:


----------



## edde

Поздравляю, желаю счастья, крепкого здоровья и хорошего настроения:drinks::friends:


----------



## iskander-k

Саня . Поздравляю С Днем Варенья !


----------



## alena

*Drongo*, поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! С наилучшими пожеланиями в этот праздничный день. Успехов, здоровья, радости и счастья! Пусть удача сопутствует во всех твоих делах!


----------



## goredey

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям. Всего наилучшего и удачи во всем.


----------



## zaq

​


----------



## OKshef

Дорогой мой друг Саня! Благодаря нетерпению некоторых участников мы начали праздновать твой день рождения уже сегодня. Объяснение этому я нахожу


Спойлер: только одно











Поэтому, если ты намерен отмазаться, типа "Чего тут справлять, дата не круглая", - у тебя этот


Спойлер: номер не пройдет











И когда мы соберемся, чтобы воспеть гимны лучшему из нас, ты узнаешь, как мы тебя ценим и что


Спойлер: готовы тебе пожелать















Поздравляю с днем рождения! Безмерно благодарен тебе за твою постоянную поддержку, то есть за то, что называется "плечо друга"!


----------



## thyrex

Да, обломали меня  Расчитывал ровно в *0.00* разместить тему с поздравлением, но нашлись нетерпеливые.

Что ж, остается после этого только присоединиться к поздравлениям.

Дружище! Желаю тебе творческих успехов в деле написания утилит для облегчения нашей нелегкой борьбы, способных студентов, а в жизни исполнения всех заветных желаний и всего самого наилучшего


----------



## Mila

*Кто зовется Александр, 
Тот угоден небесам. 
Он, по мненью древних греков, 
Защищает человеков. 

Раз дано такое свыше, 
Должен взять ты нас под "крышу", 
От "наездов" защищать, 
Наставлять и просвещать. 

Ты, конечно, нам ответишь: 
Мол, и сами вы не дети 
И не первый год на свете, 
Разберетесь — что и как. 

Да и мы не будем, впрочем, 
Голову тебе морочить. 
Просто чтим тебя мы очень 
И желаем всяких благ.​*

*Поздравляю!​*


----------



## OKshef

Сегодня по всем каналам: Смотреть (~10мБ)


----------



## Mila

*OKshef,* браво!
*Drongo,* у вас хорошие друзья! :good2:


----------



## Drongo

*NFORCE4*, Золотится роза чайная как бокал вина... Лена, спасибо за лёгкие красивые стихи и пожелания. И за чайную розу. У нас в конце мая только цвести будет.  А чего мы на "Вы" ? Разве поссорились?  :girl_wink:
*Вархаммер*, Спасибо, поздравления принимаю. :music:
*akoK*, Спасибо Костя. :victory:
*icotonev*, Ицо, благодарю за тёплые болгарские поздравления. :good2: В Болгарии не был, но была двоюродная сестра. Если не изменяет память на острове и ещё какое-то название, кажется - _Созопоп_. Так что солнечной Болгарии большой привет! 
*edde*, Игорь, благодарю за поздравления. :yess:
*iskander-k*, Саня, от спасибо тебе. :friends::
*alena*, Благодарю тебя, удача пусть приходит, она мне нужна, для неё у меня всегда открыты двери. :girl_smile: Твой статус _Практикант_ напомнил песенку Осина - *студентка-практикантка*. arty:
*goredey*, Спасибо большое за пожелания.  :drinks:
*zaq*, Обожаю стихи и от всего сердца благодарю за такое трогательное поздравление. Благодарю ещё раз. :good2::give_rose:
*OKshef*, Аркадий, тронут до слёз, за такое длинные и суперские поздравления. Мне всегда кажется, что наоборот, это ты поддерживаешь меня во всём. Аркадий, просто слов нет. Благодарю тебя от всего сердца. Вместе - мы сила. :friends: А я фильм по всем канала посмотрел, как ты это сделал? Научи? :clapping: Смотрю сначала, английского не понимаю, думаю - сейчас будет моя любимая песня и тут всё началось... Я как увидел себя там, только и смог сказать: "Ууууууу". Бомба!
*thyrex*, Саня, вот, кстати, нужные пожелания, постараюсь их осуществить. :good2: Благодарю тебя за поздравления их чем больше, тем лучше, и особенно за то, что ты сам делишься своими знаниями и опытом со мной. Очень много узнал и допонял благодаря твоим решениям, хотя всё равно знаю мало. :yes: 
*Mila*, Спасииииибочки!!! :girl_dance:


Mila написал(а):


> Кто зовется Александр,
> Тот угоден небесам.
> Он, по мненью древних греков,
> Защищает человеков.


Может быть поэтому песня - *Воздушный бой* - одна из самых моих любимых... :curtsey: Спасибо большое.

Друзья, :friends: спасибо Вам всем, за то, что помните и поздравляете меня, за то что вы есть, за то что у вас всегда можно что-то спросить и получить ответ, а не отказ. Ребята, Вы все классные!!! Спасибо Вам, от души, спасибо!!! :clapping:


----------



## iskander-k

*OKshef*, Здорово!!!


----------



## icotonev

Это Созополь....































































.....и это мой подарок....


----------



## Drongo

icotonev написал(а):


> Это Созополь....


Во-во-во, точно. Созопол, только я без мягкого знака слышал.


----------



## beve

*Drongo*, поздравляю. Каждое поздравление - это как частичка доброй энергии в твою сторону, ко всем добрым пожеланиям добавляю и свои самые лучшие пожелания, чтобы на твоем пути всегда встречались хорошие люди, чтобы в жизни, в работе и в увлечениях не было места для разочарований, чтобы всегда у тебя получалось осуществить задуманное!


----------



## ТроПа

Поздравляю с Днём рождения, усехов во всём и крепкого здоровья.


----------



## Саныч

Нашего гуру с днем рождения!:drinks::drinks:


----------



## зарина

Поздравляю! Любви и благосостояния! Здоровья и карьерного роста! И щедрых и верных друзей!


----------



## Drongo

Mila написал(а):


> *Drongo*, у вас хорошие друзья!


Не стану скромничать, что правда - то правда. Хорошие и здесь, и в жизни. :yes:

*beve*, Очень хорошие слова вы написали. :good2:


beve написал(а):


> Каждое поздравление - это как частичка доброй энергии в твою сторону


Благодарю за искренние поздравления. :thank_you2:
*ТроПа*, Спасибо большое. :drinks:
*Саныч*, Ой, не, только не гуру, мне до него как до Пекина, это чистая правда... Но всё равно спасибо за пожелание. 
*зарина*, Благодарю за поздравление. Ваше пожелание непременно сбудется. :good2:


----------



## iolka

бууууууууууууу..... 
*Поздравляю!
 Желаю жить и не тужить!*:yess:​


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю. Всего наилучшего. Здоровья, счастья, а остальное само придет!!!:dance3::drinks:


----------



## Alex.M

Поздравляю!


----------



## Tiare

Поздравляю с Днем Рождения Желаю праздничного настроения, счастья, удачи и всего самого доброго, светлого и прекрасного!





Все, о чем мечтается, 
Непременно сбудется, 
В нужный час везение 
Рядышком очутится.

Верь в свои возможности, 
Силы и умения, 
Будь собой и радуйся 
Жизни в день рождения!


----------



## EnzoMatrix

уффф успел=).... много слов красивых говорить не умею, а потому просто поздравляю=)


----------



## Arbitr

Саня я искренне рад нашему знакомству, и рад что у тебя такой приятный жизненный момент, С Днём ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!!! будь счастлив!! и скажу сразу жук ты!!! если б тогда не отговорил меня сейчас бы угощал друзей, а может и сам продегустировал нашего молдавского)))
что ж еще раз прими мои поздравления, надеюсь возможно и лично скажу.. увидимся ...


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> NFORCE4, Золотится роза чайная как бокал вина...


Это вообще то роза из подгруппы плетистых 
Хочешь чайную розу? Получай! Всё для тебя


----------



## tog53

На Урале исстари к самому уважаемому человеку обращаются: "Мастер".
С Днём Рожденья, Мастер.


----------



## Drongo

*Объявляю народные гуляния! 9 Апреля считать 8-м. Банкет продолжается, друзья!* 

*iolka*, Спасибо Оля за поздравление. )))) А кто на картинке? Белая и пушистая? )))
*Alex1983*, Благодарю за поздравления, Тёзка! :drinks:
*help?*, Спасибо. 
*Murchik*, От души спасибо за поздравление и пожелание! Сбудется. :good2:
*EnzoMatrix*, Саня, спасибо огромное за поздравление. У меня получилось. 
*Arbitr*, Денис, искренне благодарю тебя. Не жук я, а жучара. :sarcastic:


Arbitr написал(а):


> и скажу сразу жук ты!!! если б тогда не отговорил меня сейчас бы угощал друзей, а может и сам продегустировал нашего молдавского)))


Вот ты знаешь, в тот момент я даже не подумал что на носу праздник, все мысли были направлены в другую сторону. Совершенно в другую.  Брют и рислинг, правильно хоть запомнил?
*tog53*, Ух, как здорово и уважительно у Вас величают людей. :good2: Особо приятно за такие слова. Благодарю за поздравления!
*NFORCE4*, А я думал что чайная роза это та что была первая, мы с неё вино делали и варенье, а она он какая? Самая обычная. 


Друзья, искренне тронут вашим внимание, спасибо всем за поздравления, пожелания, спасибо всем что вы есть. Вы - лучшие!!! :good2:

Совершенно не пью, но сегодня голова раскалывается, такое ощущение что целую неделю пил без перерыва и слушал на всю громкость, мансона, рамстайн и диму билана одновременно... Вчера были те, кто не сможет в субботу, в субботу будут те, кто не смог вчера. :sarcastic: Праздник продолжается.


----------



## Arbitr

Drongo написал(а):


> Вот ты знаешь, в тот момент я даже не подумал что на носу праздник, все мысли были направлены в другую сторону. Совершенно в другую. Брют и рислинг, правильно хоть запомнил?


точно))) сорт винограда рислинг, а брют это значит сухое сухое
например лучшее шампанское "вдова клико" именно брют.


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> точно))) сорт винограда рислинг, а брют это значит сухое сухое
> например лучшее шампанское "вдова клико" именно брют.


Денис, скажи, а в Молдавии все так рубят в виноделии и в винопитии? Для меня вина делятся на красные и белые - как у всех, и на сладкие и кислые. Кислые - это гадость наверное, но кому-то нравится, я не разбираюсь, ибо не пью. )))))


----------



## Arbitr

как грил Папанов на шару пют все, даже трезвенники и язвенники))
нет культура питья у нас даавно утрачена, пьют все что горит причем в непомерных количествах... у меня мама проходила практику на винокомбинате и учила пробовать и различать, а потом как то встрчались люди которые разбираются в этом , делают хорошие вещи и любят поговорить за бокальчиком хорошего напитка


----------



## iolka

Drongo написал(а):


> А кто на картинке? Белая и пушистая? )))


ну, надеюсь, что это я


----------



## Сашка

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!


----------



## Drongo

iolka написал(а):


> ну, надеюсь, что это я


Та не, так не честно. 


Arbitr написал(а):


> как грил Папанов на шару пют все, даже трезвенники и язвенники))


а по поводу паталогических трезвенников ничего не сказано.  
*Сашка*, Спасибо за поздравления, Александр. :drinks:


----------



## Analyzer

С Днём Рожденья ! здоровья и успехов :victory:


----------



## Drongo

*Analyzer*, Спасибо.


----------



## whop

о, все гуляют по поводу денюхи :dance:
*Drongo*, 
поздравляю, здоровья и счастья 
прошу прощения, что немного поздновато


----------



## Drongo

*whop*, Благодарю.  Где сам пропадал?


----------



## Alex.M

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!


----------



## Drongo

*help?*, Спасибо.  :drinks:


----------



## Танюшик

Я почти вовремяприсоединяюсь ко всему вышенаписанному. Drongo поздравляю с Днём рождения!!!:clapping: Вы-необычайно внимательный к людям человек! Я искренне желаю Вам добра, любви, здоровья,благ земных и небесных!!!
Очень важно быть кому-то нужным. Drongo, вы нужны не кому-то, а многим!:yes3: 
Желаю вам всегда оставаться счастливым человеком!!! А в том,что вы-счастливый,я не сомневаюсь,потому что только счастливый человек может быть таким неподдельно добрым и искренним!!!:good2:


----------



## Drongo

*Танюшик*, Сердечно благодарю за трогательное и тёплое поздравление и продление моего праздника. :good2: :blush: Буду стараться воплотить все ваши пожелания в жизнь. :dance4:


----------



## sanada

Очень стыдно, что так поздно! Но лучше поздно чем никогда. 

Уважаемый *Drongo*! От всей души поздравляю Вас с *Днем рождения*! Желаю вам всего самого наилучшего! Счастья, здоровья, не потерять присущей Вам жизнерадостности и душевности. И конечно, чтоб и материальная сторона вопроса не страдала! И огромное спасибо за помощь в обучении!

В общем - *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*


----------



## Drongo

*sanada*, Спасибо дружище! По секрету скажу, думал, вот было бы здорово, если бы поздравляли до 9 Мая, целый месяц и вот маленькая мечта сбылась. :good2: Спасибо Вам. Спасибо всем. Спасибо за тёплые и искренние слова.

Ребята, спасибо за такой длинный праздник, у меня он никогда ещё столько не длился! Очень тронут Вашим вниманием. Вы лучшие! :friends:


----------



## Arbitr

Прожить желаю без таблеток,
Примерно десять пятилеток.
Затем на фруктах и кефире
Еще лет десять и четыре.
Ни разу больше не болеть,
Год сотый тоже одолеть.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 14 секунд_
Где взять одних благополучий?
Так не бывает - это факт.
Но пусть побольше будет "лучше"
И меньше будет "кое-как".

Тебе желаем в день рожденья
Улыбок, радостных хлопот,
Здоровья, счастья и веселья
Сегодня, завтра, круглый год!


----------



## Drongo

Спасибо Денис. :good2: Ты б начало или продолжение что мне скинул в личку отпечатал, всей мужской половине форума понравилось.  А девушки... а девушки непредсказуемые.


----------



## Drongo

*Arbitr*, Порадовало. :thank_you2::friends::biggrin:


----------



## whop

Саша, твой день рождения это просто nonstop party
:drinks: :gamer4: :dance: :beach: :dance2:


----------



## Drongo

Ой Женя, это всё благодаря вам. 

Лучше всё-таки остановиться,  а то к хорошему привыкаешь быстро, и тем более я не ожидал таких долгих и длинных поздравлений. Боюсь привыкнуть к поздравлениям как наркоман и тогда на следующий год уже не вставит так как сейчас. )))


----------



## OKshef

Не-а, ты его просто не заметишь...


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> Боюсь привыкнуть к поздравлениям как наркоман и тогда на следующий год уже не вставит так как сейчас.


Уморил!


----------



## Drongo

*OKshef*,  Замечу.


----------

